# Mattia sex



## Tebe (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ieri sera vado a letto. 
Mattia  dorme, con la sua gatta addosso. Mi gira la schiena, ed é tutto rannicchiato. 
Appoggio la faccia sulla sua schiena. 
Niente. Non si muove. Respira regolare, quel respiro da fase profondo coma. 
Allungo una mano per infilargliela dentro le mutande e ravanare un po', ma dorme a feto. Impossibile passare la barriera delle braccia.
Tiro fuori l'arma segreta, che non fallisce mai con lui. Mai.
Mi tolgo i pantaloni del pigiama, gli alzo la maglietta, poi spiaccico senza ritegno, il mio fondoschiena, sulla sua pelle.
E comincio a muovermi. 
Passano tre secondi e il suo respiro cambia.
Aumento il ritmo dello strusciamento.
Si muove. Mugula,  poi si gira e con una mano ad artigli mi imprigiona le chiappe. 
E comincia ad accarezzare. Toccare. Mi mordicchia una spalla. 
E finalmente.
Si scopa. 
Posizione a cucchiaio. Un ritmo lento.
Poi lui inarca la schiena e io me lo sento praticamente in gola.
Mmm che libidine. 
Comincio a roteare il bacino sul suo cazzo immobile. E roteo e roteo, sembro una danzatrice del ventre.
Insomma. Orgasmo Global,  con tanto di mezzi insulti bi direzionati. 

Poi, finito il tutto rimaniamo qualche istante in silenzio.
Mi sto godendo il post orgasmo in un trip tutto mio, perché la scopata super frullo mi é piaciuta un casino...Mi volto verso Mattia, che mi guarda tutto voluttuoso e con quelle labbra grandi e marcate che ogni volta che le usa su di me, mi avvolge.

Mi tocca un fianco. Sorride. Lo vedo che sta per dirmi qualcosa di porco ( eddai,  eddai per una fottuta volta, dimmi che sono una milf tuta sesso, dimmi che...)
- Madonnina rospo, che lavatrice. Ma cos hai al posto della patata? Una centrifuga? Che goduria infinita. Mi sono sentito risucchiare in un vortice stellare. Vieni qui Rana, fatti dare un bacino su quella faccetta di cazzo che ti ritrovi.-



:unhappy:

:facepalm:


Come distruggere con tre parole un dopo coito.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Febbraio 2015)

ahahah,....e' tenero!
oltre a roteare, glielo stringevi? lui parla di risucchio....interessante questa cosa...


----------



## Tebe (23 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra;bt10632 ha detto:
			
		

> ahahah,....e' tenero!
> oltre a roteare, glielo stringevi? lui parla di risucchio....interessante questa cosa...


Esercizi di kegel mia cara.
Fanno un risucchio e una stretta notevole.
Oltre a debellare il prolasso dell utero da anziane.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Febbraio 2015)

Tebe;bt10633 ha detto:
			
		

> Esercizi di kegel mia cara.
> Fanno un risucchio e una stretta notevole.
> Oltre a debellare il prolasso dell utero da anziane.



Concordo in pieno.

Senza contare che offrono maggior piacere anche alla praticante. Almeno, a me sì...


----------



## Alessandra (24 Febbraio 2015)

mannaggia alla mia pigrizia....!!!
ho anche comprato le palline di gomma....le ho usate la prima settimana...

Aiutano le sfere e robe cosi' ?
ma fanciulle....gli esercizi di kegel...li fate sempre? quotidianamente?
anch'io voglio diventare una centrifuga 
sono un'a aspirante lavatrice....:singleeye:


----------

